# porlex hand grinder



## poppy

hi there

does anyone here own a porlex hand grinder? do they work well for a coarse cafetiere grind? iv just bought one from coffee hit.

thankyou


----------



## Glenn

Hi Poppy and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Good choice of hand grinder. The Porlex has a more consistent grind size than most hand grinders so you shouldn't have any problems with a cafetiere grind. You Just remember the starting values to adjust from for this grind and then when you switch to espresso or Aeropress grind (if required)

The Porlex is capable of grinding fine enough for Turkish coffee too (a very fine powder)

Enjoy


----------



## poppy

thanks for that.

iv just bought a V60, is the grind for that a lot finer? as in nearly espresso? im really looking forward to getting it.


----------



## james10

I recently got a Porlex. It's utter simplicity...It's genius

Then again I only grind 36g (2 doubles) per day


----------



## poppy

great im really looking forward to getting it tommorow. i have a blade grinder at the moment, so hopefully this will be a big improvement!


----------



## Glenn

Grind for a V60 is similar to cafetiere.

Starting point 15g coffee/250ml water/2:30 extraction time

Adjust g to taste trying to keep same mls water and extraction time


----------



## lookseehear

I have one and have been using it for french press this weekend as I forgot my v60, makes a lovely brew!


----------



## poppy

yes it is a very consistent grinder iv found. i use it sort of medium course for press and finer course for v60. im still trying out v60 brewing methods the first one i made was very over extracted to bitterness! used too finer grind i think. still a GREAT grinder for the price and i would highly recommend it. Even at coarser settings, a much better consistency of particles than my blade grinder. Perhaps a tiny bit of dust, but still VERY uniform grind.


----------



## poppy

im finding it difficult determining the correct grind for v60 with the porlex. Could anyone else how has a porlex tell me how many turns they use from the burrs being tight? the best i can make is a very course grind but this becomes slightly underextracted but any finer and im finding bitterness!!!


----------



## lookseehear

I've just had a look and mine was set at 11-12 turns from very tight (ie going any further feels like I might damage it) and I had a very nice v60 from this this morning.

If it helps, as the top burr 'floats' above the bottom one, if I try and separate the burrs with my fingers there is approx a 1mm gap.


----------



## poppy

thanks for that very helpful indeed. so this is quite a coarse grind you use? i must say iv had the best results from using a coarse french press grind. i will give this a go cheers!


----------



## ljwnorth

Hi Poppy. I'm new here.

Got my Porlex on Saturday and have been trying to figure out the setting fro french press - wish I had found this thread earlier...but then it was educational playing around..so.

Anyway, I have found somewhere between 11 and 13 clicks from the point where both burrs are closed against each other. I will contuinue to experiment, especially as I will be getting aeropress when I place next order for beans with Hasbean.


----------



## tbaac

Hi, can someone who has one and does this tell me how long it takes them roughly to get enough for a double espresso out of the Porlex?

I'm thinking of getting one as I currently have an old Zassenhaus hand grinder, but when I try and set it small enough for espresso the beans seem to get in a sticky mess in the burrs, which may admittedly be past their best. I then clean it with some rice but then it happens again. Previously I'd only used the grinder for press coffee.

So, am I likely to get bored before I've managed to grind a couple of doubles out of it?

Thanks.


----------



## lookseehear

I'd say it takes a couple of minutes, and the grind quality is great. The only downside is there isn't anything to keep the handle on and it keeps coming off for me, anyone else having this?


----------



## tbaac

Thanks Looksee, that works for me.

I had wondered if the handle would come off but hopefully I can learn the nack of keeping it on. Have you see the youtube video of someone using an electric drill instead of the handle?









Its probably not great for the grind (heat?), but it was funny to see anyway.

I was looking at electric grinders and looked at the Baratz Virtuoso and read comments along the lines of "Ooo, I woun't want to use it for espresso too often", due to the limited steps I think. The Preciso is about twice the price and it was starting to get silly.

So I'm thinking that the Porlex might do me for a little while until I win the lottery or the wife's not looking









(I've got a Gaggia Classic, but I only paid £100 for it, ebay doesn't seem to get many grinders.....)


----------



## lookseehear

I use my mc2 for espresso (a great value grinder) and the porlex for brewed (and occasionally espresso too). The reason I got a porlex to replace my hario slim hand grinder is because I was using a drill to grind, and didn't tighten it enough, causing the pentagonal nut to round off! It does work if you're feeling lazy but not recommended for regular use


----------



## ljwnorth

I don't find the handle too much of a problem; I find keeping it flat on a work-top rather than holding in hands is easiest.

I have been using the porlex for a couple of weeks now and I'm so impressed. At £30 its a bargain.

Using it for aeropress and french press at the moment, hopefully will get Chemex soon. I can't comment on its performance for espresso - but once I have the money to buy Silvia will be getting a Vario too.


----------



## james10

I use the porlex with my gaggia classic. It's brilliant.

Takes 1min 20sec's to grind 18g of coffee. I've never had a problem with the handle coming off. I guess everyone's technique varies slightly.


----------



## tbaac

Hi again.

I gather that the instructions for the Porlex come in Japanese? Is there an English user guide on the internet somewhere, or something less formal which could do a similar job?

Thanks, I was just wondering about cleaning, changing the grind settings etc.


----------



## lookseehear

It's all ridiculously easy - no instructions really needed. Grind adjustment is by way of a nut on the bottom burr, clockwise for finer, anticlockwise for coarser. As a starting point for drip, I would tighten so that the burrs are really tight then loosen about 8-10 clicks. You can always put 10g or so of beans through and see how it looks. If you're wanting to grind for espresso I would start tighten so that the burrs are just touching then go a click or two tighter as you need to.

For cleaning just undo the nut until it comes off and the bottom burr comes off then the top burr should just drop out.

All very simple but let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## odjob

Hi all,

I have a Porlex (check out my You tube vid pls...), and it works really well. I did a lot of research before purchasing it, and can honestly say that it has proved to be reliable, consistant, and above all - able to grind well enough to make good espresso in all my machines!

My next grinder will be from Bella Barista, and is the Eureka Mignon Instantaneo Grinder at £260.00

The only reason for changing is that the Eureka looks really good, and is built to a high standard, with parts available in the UK.

Things to consider when considering the Porlex:

1. The grind setting will only do a couple of grinds before you will need to dissasemble and clean. Getting the correct grind back takes a lot of practise - or luck!

2. The little setting screw on the base rod is NOT made of ceramic - it is plastic, and as a result, it wears the little locating ridges V quickly!

3. Once you have used it and have good result most times, you have learnt sooooo much! Then upgrade and use the Porlex for travel coffee!

All in all, worth every bit of £39.00!


----------



## poppy

this is interesting i didnt realise the grind would change a lot from not cleaning it every day! il bear that in mind i hardly ever take mine apart. thanks for that. i will check out your vid!


----------



## tbaac

Sorry Odjob, what youtube video?

Thanks


----------



## odjob

Sorry tbaac, .............I do have a brain.............honestly!






Please take a look at the vids and feel free to comment either way - that's what it's all about.

Ciao (.....sorry, I'm not even Italian)

Bye for now.

AJ.


----------



## ChiarasDad

I got my sister-in-law a Porlex, and spent a couple of days comparing it against my Zassenhaus. That's not a lot, but I did form some impressions.

Grind quality seems very good. To judge by looking at the grind, I suspect it produces a more consistent particle size than my Zass (which is now 2 years old), but it was not at all clear to me that whatever difference there was was enough to matter in the cup.

For convenience and comfort, though, I greatly preferred the Zass. The smooth cylinder of the Porlex needs to be gripped fairly tightly while grinding, and while I'm sure I'd get used to that, it's always going to be more work than holding the Zass between my knees and using a hand mainly for stabilisation rather than twist-prevention.


----------



## bobbytoad

Found this on coffeeHit:

also some settings on this thread http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4267-Porlex-Tall-Manual-Grinder-A-Newbies-First-Impressions

Porlex Hand Coffee Grinder Instructions Setting the grind

1. Screw the nut on the bottom of the burrs (clockwise) all the way until it stops, (you may need to have the handle attached to stop the axle turning) then:

• If it's an espresso grind you're looking for, un-screw it two clicks to begin;

• If it's a filter/AeroPress/syphon grind; start at 1 full turn;

• If it's French press (plunger, press pot) or Eva Solo, two full turns.

2. Put a few beans in the top canister and replace the lid. Attach handle.

3. Turn the handle a few times and shake the grinds onto a white plate to check grind size:

• For espresso you want a fine powder that will stick a little when you pinch it

• For filter, you want to start at something that looks like table salt, up to coarse

ground pepper

• For French Press/Eva Solo you want to start at something that like Sea Salt flakes

∗ Grind size is difficult to communicate; these are only a rough guide.

4. If you want to make the grind finer; first, reverse the handle to remove grinds from between

the burrs, otherwise you'll stress the thread. Then turn the nut clockwise.

• If you want to make it coarser, just turn the nut anti-clockwise.

5. Due to the presence of fines and your personal method, you may find that you have to make a couple of brews to fine-tune your grind. Try to remember how many turns/clicks it was from closed so that you can find it faster next time.

Cleaning

Washing the burrs with soap is recommended. Their surface is slightly porous and will hold a little coffee oil, which will, over time, go rancid and affect the taste of your coffee. Washing will make them white and remove any odours.

You can keep a dry brush (pastry brushes are good, but not one that has been used for oil) to clean the burrs if you're in a hurry.

1. Remove the nut from the bottom of the burrs

• Be careful; if you drop them on a hard surface, they can shatter

2. Wash the burrs in warm soapy water.

• An old toothbrush is excellent for this

3. Try not to get the axle housing wet; do not immerse the top-half of the body.

4. Rinse

5. Dry thoroughly before reassembly

6. When reassembling, be sure the outer (ring) burr is seated flat with the fins in the grinder body meeting the notches in the burr. If it is seated incorrectly, the burrs will grind against each other.


----------



## Fran

I spent a very pleasant Sunday afternoon in Prufrock, Leather Lane. I spoke to a barista there (a lovely guy called James, I think), who instructed me to grind with my porlex on a flat table, so that the burrs don't become misaligned. I tried it this morning, and my grind seemed to be more uniform (whereas before it was quite quite bad). I'll test further tonight.

Anyone noticed this before?


----------



## Earlepap

I switch between grinding with it between my legs, or just holding it. I try to keep it roughly level and haven't noticed too much inconsistency in the grinds - at espresso fineness anyway. Just now I made a 18g in shot that actually choked the machine initially and took about a minute to pump out a shot. It was larger than a double, but tasted very good, a lot better than the under extracted nastiness I'd been getting. I was going to experiment with lighter tamping, then managed to spill the last of the beans all over the floor. Harrumph.

Now for a potentially stupid question. When I took it apart to give it a clean I noticed the burrs spin either way - I've been instinctively grinding clockwise but is that correct? Hope so.


----------



## Fran

Ah, i was talking specifically about filter grind, not espresso. I go clockwise, and if I remember correctly, going anti doesn't grind at all.


----------



## Earlepap

Ah right, good. How many clicks do you go for on the porlex for filter coffee? I've yet to settle on a setting. For pour over I think I tried 5 clicks last time and it was pretty good. With an Aeropress there's so many variables that I'm no closer to finding the right setting.


----------



## Fran

I go for 10 clicks for Aeropress. Haven't been making many pourovers recently, so can't say what I use!


----------



## garydyke1

I will give the grinder a go on a level surface & see if the grind is more consistent.

One thing I have noticed is the finer the grind the more consistent. Not done a 'wave arms in air' versus 'on flat surface' test yet but certain now will!

^ ^ We can test this through a sieve ^ ^

Still want a Maestro!


----------



## lookseehear

While we're on the subject of the porlex, I've been meaning to post this for a while! Saw it on the home barista forum (credit to SlowRain) and thought it's a great mod to make it stepless. Just a washer and two nuts. Might give it a try soon.










Sent from my ICS Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------



## nekromantik

lookseehear said:


> While we're on the subject of the porlex, I've been meaning to post this for a while! Saw it on the home barista forum (credit to SlowRain) and thought it's a great mod to make it stepless. Just a washer and two nuts. Might give it a try soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ICS Touchpad with Tapatalk


Let me know what size washer and nuts you get, I may try it too.


----------



## Earlepap

If made stepless it would be a bit of a nightmare changing between grinds I reckon. Finest, or a click or two off seems to be good for espressos. I'm still very happy with the fact that it can even grind fine enough to use in my machine, and be consistent about it. In my heart I know I'll end up forking out a load of cash for a good electric one, but for now the porlex is great, and it gives my arms a bit of warm up in the morning.


----------



## garydyke1

Earlepap said:


> If made stepless it would be a bit of a nightmare changing between grinds I reckon. Finest, or a click or two off seems to be good for espressos. I'm still very happy with the fact that it can even grind fine enough to use in my machine, and be consistent about it. In my heart I know I'll end up forking out a load of cash for a good electric one, but for now the porlex is great, and it gives my arms a bit of warm up in the morning.


Just use a marker pen when the burrs are fully touching and then count the number of revolutions?


----------



## xiuxiuejar

I have 2 porlex mills and I would recommend them to anybody who thinks they do not have enough money to buy a decent grinder. OK, 2-3 minutes of effort but the grind is consistant enough to produce wonderful espresso. Wonderful products.


----------



## nekromantik

CoffeeGeek said:


> anyone know the cheapest price for the 'Tall' Porlex hand grinder? I see one for around £30 +2.95 pnp
> 
> can anyone better this?


Thats how much I paid back in December.


----------



## Dagoof

I was sold right up until the '2-3 minutes of effort'!


----------



## Earlepap

Yesterday I bought some tennis racket grip tape and stuck it round the top half of my porlex tall grinder. Works a charm to stop it slipping about your hand when you're grinding.


----------



## rodabod

Genius. Might need to try some Cinelli handlebar tape.


----------



## pyrum

Great grinder to use and I have looked on amazon for the washer and nuts but the M sizes are confusing so be grateful if anyone know the correct size to the mod shown below.

Originally posted by lookseehear from home barista forum (credit to SlowRain)


----------



## liamtaborn

Not very informative, but entertaining! I thought I'd share this video of a coffee manufacture in Devon.


----------



## truegrace

Hi, my porlex tall has just arrived. I have been messing about with settings (tightened it all the way then turned it 2 clicks as mentioned earlier in this thread for espresso gring) but without beans in it it sounds like the burrs are grinding against each other. Is this normal? dont want to break it in the first few hours of having it so thought I would ask!

Thanks


----------



## garydyke1

Porlex does sound like that when youre close to the zero point. I wouldnt worry


----------



## truegrace

thanks, just gave it a quick whirl again without anything in (5 or 6 revolutions) and had a bit of ceramic dust in the bottom so guessing it needs tok bed itself in or simialr, wouldnt want that in my coffee!


----------



## eoghanhayes

Tennis racquet/bar tape seems like a good idea, can get a bit tricky to hold onto the body of Porlex especially for larger volumes of fine grinds!

I've recently started to try Chemex/V60 brewing and have had issues with my Porlex mini. I find it produces a consistent grind for aeropress but is not great for pourover. As best I can tell (and this is supported by other threads on the forum), for coarser grind sizes, the burr moves around a bit and produces some fines which tend to clog the filter paper. Not so much of an problem for aeropress as this method requires a finer grind anyway and the plunger allows you to overcome the issue of blockage. Something to bear in mind, would be interested if others had the same problem. I've seen methods involving insertion of cardboard shims to prevent the burr moving around, seems fiddly. Maybe I'm just doing it wrong though if others are having success!?


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

How often should I clean my Porlex?


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Still mucking around with it.

Would you say this grind is to coarse for a pour over?


----------



## Neill

Big_Fat_Dan said:


> Still mucking around with it.
> 
> Would you say this grind is to coarse for a pour over?
> 
> View attachment 9246


Depends on what dose you are using. What time did it take to run through. It looks s big coarse. Problem with the porlex at coarser settings is the burr starts to wander a bit.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Neill said:


> Depends on what dose you are using. What time did it take to run through. It looks s big coarse. Problem with the porlex at coarser settings is the burr starts to wander a bit.


13g took about 2.30 to run through, I had this at work with my V60, so timing is a bit loose. opps


----------



## Neill

Definitely looks very coarse for that dose. Try fining it down to caster sugar sort of consistency. If it's too slow a pour then bring the water level up higher to push it through.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Right! Went for a finer grind, brew time went up to 3.00/3.20, does this look about right Neil? Or too fine? this was two clicks from super tight on the grinder. Takes some getting used too, my right arm is seeing action too (not like that dirty pepple)







, I'll be a body builder before long


----------



## Neill

How did the taste compare?


----------



## Neill

It does look more like mine look when I'm done (although I've been aiming for a flat bed recently)


----------



## MWJB

Hi Dan,

Are you still using 13g dose, how much water (the dose weight stays above the bed & grows due to water absorbed by the grounds & replacing the washed out components)? 3:20 might indicate you are too fine. I'd be aiming for more like 2:40/2:50 assuming a 30s bloom phase, 30s less than that without. I'd go coarser, 6-7 clicks out & break up the pours in even amounts & times...if you're adding all the water in one go and can't get below 3:00+ you don't have much leeway for adjustment.

Was the coffee sweet & juicy, pithy, smokey?


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Neill said:


> How did the taste compare?


It tasted a lot better, not as bitter and was getting some good flavours, a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

MWJB said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Are you still using 13g dose, how much water (the dose weight stays above the bed & grows due to water absorbed by the grounds & replacing the washed out components)? 3:20 might indicate you are too fine. I'd be aiming for more like 2:40/2:50 assuming a 30s bloom phase, 30s less than that without. I'd go coarser, 6-7 clicks out & break up the pours in even amounts & times...if you're adding all the water in one go and can't get below 3:00+ you don't have much leeway for adjustment.
> 
> Was the coffee sweet & juicy, pithy, smokey?


Hi MWJB, I use around 10-13g, not really sure how much water I use, I've been doing it a work and don't have the right tools, I let it bloom for 30s, then top up 3 or 4 times, does that sound about right? The taste is a lot better than my previous coarser grind, the flavour is sweet & juicy, berry like I guess.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Just ground some beans, used 6 clicks, would you say this looks more like it? Seems to be in between my previous two grinds which were too coarse/fine.

Let's put it to the test a brew some.


----------



## MWJB

Big_Fat_Dan said:


> How often should I clean my Porlex?


As often as you like, be sure to remove the little plastic clip that sits inside the inner burr, you'd be surprised how much coffee gets wedged in here.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

CoffeeGeek said:


> that's quite a nice fine grind you have there sir


Thank you


----------



## koi

How long on average does it take you to grind?


----------



## PeterF

5 minutes


----------



## MWJB

1:35 to grind 15g at 6 clicks out, at a lively pace. 4 mins-ish to grind 30g?


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Same as Mark really, maybe a little slower as I have sausage fingers


----------



## Vieux Clou

First time I used mine the index finger of my crank hand was a little too far down. Ripped the fingernail to the quick. H&S would recommend a longer knob.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Easy to do - nearly had same problem with a Hausgrind.


----------



## jj_glos

Sorry to drag up an old thread









How often do you replace the burrs on your Porlex? I've had mine for 3 years and I've just ordered a new set, I can see some wearing although not much. I don't use the grinder heavily, a couple of coffees a day averaged over the year I'd imagine.

I'm struggling a bit for consistency, and one click takes me from an 18 second extraction to a 32 second one (60ml double from 16g beans). I am completely new to espresso, I've been using the Porlex for an Aeropress up until now. So there are plenty of areas that I am probably going wrong! I am intending to get an electric grinder, I might be able to get my hands on a Mignon next week to try out (borrowed from a mate who doesn't use it, with a view to a trade). In the meantime though I'm making do with the Porlex and trying to get that as conciseness as I can. I'm just charging a small drill at the moment so I can use that to ensure there is as little movement as possible, it should make all this testing that I'm doing a bit easier as well!


----------



## MWJB

Your adjustability regarding grind is limited, so if you can't make fine adjustments in grind, make the adjustments to the shot weight, if your shot is running faster, let it run longer, if it's slow. Your shots will vary in size & concentration, but you may be able to make the balance of flavour more consistent.

If not sure which way to go, run the first 20seconds into one glass, 5 seconds each into 2 more. Try the first glass as it is, if it is sharp, add glass 2 mix 7 taste again....add glass 3 if necessary (you could in theory keep going).

Weighing the output can help with consistency, rather than judging by mls.


----------



## MWJB

Your adjustability regarding grind is limited, so if you can't make fine adjustments in grind, make the adjustments to the shot weight, if your shot is running faster, let it run longer, if it's slow run it shorter. Your shots will vary in size & concentration, but you may be able to make the balance of flavour more consistent.

If not sure which way to go, run the first 20seconds into one glass, 5 seconds each into 2 more. Try the first glass as it is, if it is sharp, add glass 2 mix 7 taste again....add glass 3 if necessary (you could in theory keep going).

Weighing the output can help with consistency, rather than judging by mls.


----------



## jj_glos

MWJB said:


> Your adjustability regarding grind is limited, so if you can't make fine adjustments in grind, make the adjustments to the shot weight, if your shot is running faster, let it run longer, if it's slow. Your shots will vary in size & concentration, but you may be able to make the balance of flavour more consistent.
> 
> If not sure which way to go, run the first 20seconds into one glass, 5 seconds each into 2 more. Try the first glass as it is, if it is sharp, add glass 2 mix 7 taste again....add glass 3 if necessary (you could in theory keep going).
> 
> Weighing the output can help with consistency, rather than judging by mls.


Thanks, I've got some 0.1g accuracy scales on the way


----------

